# Could you please help me decide...



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I purchased a Warhol inspired picture from allpopart.com. They had a great coupon and i wanted something special to remember Gus and Molly by. Well i got the proofs back today. I sent them pictures of Gus and Molly and a picture that i have in the room the artwork is going in. These are the two proofs that i got back...while i'm not disappointed in them i'm not in love with them...i know it needs something, but i can't put my finger on it. 

Here's the proofs




















Here's the picture in the room










Here's the picture of Gus and Molly...they took out the glare in Molly's eyes and made them blue like they should be


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Debbie,

Well, the good news is they will do as many proofs as you want- I think I had 8 on my last picture!! I actually like the first one, but have a couple of questions.

What color are the walls in the room? Do you want to bring in (or already have) the green color in the room? Is there another color you want to bring in as an accent color? The colors blend well with your picture- but do you want more "pop"? How large is the picture? Do you have a photo of the room and where you want to put it?

On your orange cat I'd like to see a little more mouth definition- otherwise I really like the drawings of the cats. I wonder if your orange cat would look better in another shade of orange in the bottom right corner rather than the grey (or another color entirely)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh what a fabulous idea to have a pop-art artwork done of Gus and Molly! I really love the pictures you used and I love the first proof. Jocelyn is right, the colors depend on how you have decorated the room this is going in. I also think they should add a bit more definition to Gus' mouth...but other than that I love it!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Jocelyn and Nida. In the room one wall is a blue color and the other 3 walls are like a carmel color and the furntiure is a dark espresso color and futon chocolate brown, there is no green in there at all. I orginally ordered the 20x26 and kept thinking it might be too big so changed it to a 20x20. Your right about Gus's mouth being more defined i didn't even notice that and i definitely want another color of Gus on the bottom right pics and i want it to pop more. I like the green and the second pic best and so i asked them to change the panels around some and add some color to Gus.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Debbie you will cherish the picture of Gus and Molly, just a idea how about adding another color to give some pop to the picture, I agree about little Gus's mouth it does need to be defined abit more, gosh Debbie Gus and Molly were beautiful:wub: RIP babies


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

To give you a better idea...here's some pics of the room it's going in.

The picture of Gus and Molly is going to replace the picture that is hanging right now:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I vote for the first one but both are great! Guss and Molly look stunning.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I don't know, Deb. They're beautiful, though.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I agree with your instinct to choose the 20x20, as opposed to the 20x26.
As the size you choose echoes the square repetition in the design.

Your colour scheme is perfect to match the room's.
You could throw in a shade that isn't there in the room already to "pop" out,
the first pic has that, with the green in the first square.

I think my eye favours the first design colours.
As there is enough contrast between the background colours of the square.
The second design choice, has colours too similar on the right (right top brown square over bottom right beige square)

Another option would be to flip one of the design's so that Gus & Molly appear to be focused on each other, and not both looking to their rights (the viewers left)
But that is a personal choice, weither you feel they are focused on something in the distance, like you, or on each other.

I think it will look very nice in your room, which I think is a gorgeous colour pallette.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Another idea is to keep only the "true" shade of Gus & Molly.
Or to have one square in their true colour, and the one diagonally in a "not seen in nature" colour.
What I mean by this, is that you see Gus & Molly in two different _realistic_ cat colours each, one of them being the correct colour and one not, but not "off" enough like an aqua or green cat to be deliberate. Which may be what is not making you feel in love with it. As you most likely want to see tham as your heart remembers them.

To further explain: With a Coco Paris/Paris popart painting I could visualise Paris being white and one of her pink. And Coco would be white and one of her a sunny yellow. But if I saw Paris as brown, she might look like a different dog, say a havanese, and Coco black might remind me of a different dog, perhaps a poodle.

Hope that helps, I think your photographs are wonderful and the popart is super cool.

I weighed in as I figure you would want that!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Canada said:


> I agree with your instinct to choose the 20x20, as opposed to the 20x26.
> As the size you choose echoes the square repetition in the design.
> 
> Your colour scheme is perfect to match the room's.
> ...





Canada said:


> Another idea is to keep only the "true" shade of Gus & Molly.
> Or to have one square in their true colour, and the one diagonally in a "not seen in nature" colour.
> What I mean by this, is that you see Gus & Molly in two different _realistic_ cat colours each, one of them being the correct colour and one not, but not "off" enough like an aqua or green cat to be deliberate. Which may be what is not making you feel in love with it. As you most likely want to see tham as your heart remembers them.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much Jill for your input...i so much appreciate it. What i did was ask for another proof to be done with the green from the first picture to go in the top left side with Gus and the other color in the first picture of the top right of Molly to go in the bottom right of Gus in the second picture ( does that make sense) lol...i think i'm confusing myself. You hit the nail right on the head when you mentioned about the color of Gus not being the correct realistic cat color, i think Molly's is fine, but i may have it changed. I know what your talking about i know Tammy's pic of Benny and Emma have a highlight of the panel is on Benny and Emma in the pic. As soon as i get my other proof i'll post it so i can get some more feedback from you if you don't mind.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I love them both  beautifully done!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Debbie! Well glad you jumped in and decided to get a portrait done. It's a wonderful way to honor Gus and Molly. 

So your room colors remind me alot of the colors I have in my room where my portrait is. I know I sent you pics in the past of my living and dining room. My colors in our portrait are much more bright than the ones in your proof. My first set of proofs had the same muted colors as your proofs and they didn't seem to "pop" enough. I'm not sure if you are open to using brighter shades. Looking at the picture on the wall I like the bright green and orange in it. Is your style more contemporary or traditional? Traditional may not look good w/the brighter colors, but we may be able to find something in the middle that is brighter but not over the top. What do you think?

Also, ask for more contrast in the fur...more streaks. I had that done w/Emma's topknot. Remember her hair looked like a blob on her head at first? I had more streaks put in and it gave much better definition. 

We are here to help. Don't worry. It's a process but in the end we will help you come up with a beautiful portrait!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Thank you so much Jill for your input...i so much appreciate it. What i did was ask for another proof to be done with the green from the first picture to go in the top left side with Gus and the other color in the first picture of the top right of Molly to go in the bottom right of Gus in the second picture ( does that make sense) lol...i think i'm confusing myself. You hit the nail right on the head when you mentioned about the color of Gus not being the correct realistic cat color, i think Molly's is fine, but i may have it changed. I know what your talking about i know Tammy's pic of Benny and Emma have a highlight of the panel is on Benny and Emma in the pic. As soon as i get my other proof i'll post it so i can get some more feedback from you if you don't mind.


I like the changes you asked for if I got it right- green background goes into top left of 2nd picture and creamy background goes into bottom right- I like those colors with your decor. I'd like to see Gus's color changed in bottom right- just don't know what I'd change it to!!!! It will be interesting to see what they come up with


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you Tammy and Jocelyn, i'm just waiting for the new proofs. I told them i didn't like Gus being the gray monochromatic color. When i get the new proofs, i'll ask for more definition onGus's mouth and more contrast with the fur and go from there. I'm not sure if i want a solid background or a background that is more worn or washed looking (if that makes sense). 

Tammy i'm not sure what my style is in that room, it's definitely not what i usually do and still a work in progress. I guess you could say it's got some contemporary and some traditional things in it. The rest of my house is like a french country style. I just wanted something different in that room. A friend of mine that i used to work with painted that picture and gave it to me. 

I can't wait to get the new proof.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the grey Gus looks too much like a completely different kitty. Needs more definition on the mouth too.
The Molly's are similar in shade,still kinda grey. Maybe they can do Gus in a yellowy colour,similar to orange and do a complimentary background colour?


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Thank you Tammy and Jocelyn, i'm just waiting for the new proofs. I told them i didn't like Gus being the gray monochromatic color. When i get the new proofs, i'll ask for more definition onGus's mouth and more contrast with the fur and go from there. I'm not sure if i want a solid background or a background that is more worn or washed looking (if that makes sense).
> 
> Tammy i'm not sure what my style is in that room, it's definitely not what i usually do and still a work in progress. I guess you could say it's got some contemporary and some traditional things in it. The rest of my house is like a french country style. I just wanted something different in that room. A friend of mine that i used to work with painted that picture and gave it to me.
> 
> I can't wait to get the new proof.


How about calling your style "eclectic"? that's what I call mine 

You do your backgrounds more like Cocotini's-they were more washed looking- it makes it slightly less contemporary which went well with my decor.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jpupart said:


> How about calling your style "eclectic"? that's what I call mine
> 
> You do your backgrounds more like Cocotini's-they were more washed looking- it makes it slightly less contemporary which went well with my decor.


 

That's exactly it Jocelyn, my office is eclectic.  

Was there a background style that you had to choose from for the washed look...i think that would work best in this room. 

In the future i plan on having one done for the pups and maybe a pet glo for my dog Shelby (Keeshond) that we lost 5 1/2 years ago at the age of 14 to cancer which will be going in this room. Since it's my office for my pet sitting business that i just started i thought it would be fitting and a wonderful way to honor Gus, Molly and Shelby's memory. :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok i just received the 2nd set of proofs:



















I like these much better and it's going in the right direction, but still not quite there. I'm going to ask for more definition with Gus's mouth and more streaks for more definition on the fur of Gus and Molly and a more washed background and maybe something a little darker on the cream background.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Orange Gus looks a little bright compared to the rest of the picture on proof #1- are you talking about making the cream background darker or Gus darker on the cream background? Do you like the deeper or paler colors? I like the color of Gus more in the second proof, but maybe in combination with the darker cream background of the first proof.
I'll like to see it when they do more mouth definition. Where do you think they need more fur definition?

There were not washed backgrounds to choose from. I had used a curly sue type blanket as a backdrop when I took the picture, so they used the shadows and pattern in the blanket from the original picture to create the washed look. I saw one other picture they had done like that and had liked it. I'll need to look back at their site to see if I can find it and look if it had a blanket in the background,too. I'll look it up and let you know where to find it.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Ok- its under their just shipped- August 2009, #2503. That's where I originally got the more washed background idea.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Debbie, I really like the new proofs! I love that they changed Gus' coloring but I think they made him a bit too bright orange and he pops out way more than the rest of the picture. I think if they muted the orange a little bit, the picture as a whole would look more balanced. A bit more definition to the mouth, and then it would be perfect. I love the colors of the first one. I'm excited to see how it looks with the washed background but I think with the solid background, the images of Gus and Molly look really well defined and stand out really well.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I just noticed one more thing - on the images of Gus, the way they shaded his left leg makes it a lot more pronounced than it is on the actual photograph. In the photo, his leg looks a tiny bit lighter than the rest of his body but on the proofs, the difference is really much greater...and it makes it look like he has a shaved spot on his leg. It could look fine on the actual artwork, but I just wanted to point it out just in case you wanted to have them darken it up a bit in the next proof and see how it looks that way.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Good catch, Nida- I totally missed that. They could also just add more fur definition there and still keep it lighter,too.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

It's definitley coming along. I agree...I think the orange is too orange though with the other colors. I would think they would have to use brighter colors on the whole portrait if you were to go in that direction. I really like the idea of using the washed background especially like Jocelyn used. I wonder how it would look if you used brighter blues and greens? Or even more pastel shades w/the washed background? 

Eclectic is the most fun style! You get to have a little bit of everything.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love the new proofs , i also agree that the orange is a bit to bright next to the others , and about his leg other than that i think its very nice !


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Thank you ladies for all of your suggestions and Nida what a great catch on Gus's leg. I'll call the popart people since i already sent in my suggestions. I feel like a kid at Christmas waiting for the proofs.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just received the new proofs and now Gus has a mouth. I made notes of what everyone has suggested so i can include them in my comments on the proofs. Thank you again for all of the help. On the first pic i asked for a background to see how i liked it, but i really don't, it's not the look i'm looking for.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree, Debbie...I like the solid background better too! Maybe it's just the type of design they used but I'm liking the classic, solid color look better.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Debbie, I agree that the backgrounds on the first proof are too mottled and bring in too much orange. I love Gus's new mouth!! I like the second proof and once you get some of the other changes made to it I think it will look great!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yah for a mouth on Gus!!! I am not a big fan of the background either. Although anxious to see the washed background on the next set of proofs. The people at AllPopArt must love the business us SMers give them but at the same time they probably want to pull their hair out w/all the changes you, me, and Jocelyn have given them LOL! They are so patient with us. Keep them coming! We are making progress!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Ok, i sent in my comments for the artwork and this is what i decided and let me know what you think. 

Of course do something about Gus's left leg so it doesn't look like a shaved chicken leg and tone down the orange in the bottom right hand picture. I would like the green and the blue maybe a little deeper and the chocolate brown that is in the upper right hand corner for Molly move it to the bottom right hand corner for Gus, i think that would work better with his color than the cream and using a deep carmel color for the upper right side of Molly and have the background washed or worn like Jocelyn's Warhol of Cocotini. I think that may work and look wonderful in the room it's going in.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

It's really coming along now! 
The painting will look so nice in your room.
What a nice memory of your Gus & Molly.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Debbie. Sounds gorgeous!!
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

that sounds great, Debbie! Do they think they can do the washed background without the texture in the original photographs? I hope they can, but if not it will be beautiful either way!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think its going to look gorgeous !


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is the latest proof and it's more in the line of what i wanted. I just have to have them make Molly's right top panel darker (more of a deep caramel color) and fix Gus's left leg some more. I sent them a picture of a colorwashed wall for the type of background i wanted and also sent them a picture of each color panel that i liked. I'll see if i can find the color i want for Molly's top right panel that way they know what color i want. I think it's finally coming along very nicely.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:aktion033: the picture is going to be wonderful, can't wait till it's finished


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Debbie -- I love the picture and think the changes you have asked for will make it perfect. It's a wonderful tribute to Gus and Molly.  Also -- I think the final version that Jocelyn and Tammy received were better than the proofs.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I love it!!! I agree that the light background would look better more caramel- I think it's going to look wonderful!!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Debbie -- I love the picture and think the changes you have asked for will make it perfect. It's a wonderful tribute to Gus and Molly.  Also -- I think the final version that Jocelyn and Tammy received were better than the proofs.


Lynn, I agree that the final product looks better than the proofs. I think it's hard to see the colors and details on the computer monitor that you see in person.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Loving it! YAH! Few minor changes and you'll be set. Just wait till it arrives in person. The proofs don't do the final piece justice. You'll be blown away when you have it in person.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Here is the latest proof and i love how the background looks on each panel and the colors of the backgrounds are perfect and i love the colorwashed look everything is perfect except for the color of Gus in the bottom right hand corner and i still need more fur on his legs. I'm not sure as to which direction to go with Gus's coloring with the brown panel. I don't want him too orange like a cheeto like he did in previous pictures and i don't want him the same color as he is in the green panel. This is were i could really use some suggestions and ideas. 

The poor people at Allpopart are probably tired of getting emails from me...lol. 

Thank you to everyone that has been helping me i really do appreciate it.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Gee, I don't know Debbie- I really like the color it is- I think it looks great!! I'm not sure what I'd change it to


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Jocelyn, may i ask what color you see on your screen? When i look at it directly it just looks strange and if i look at it from an angle it looks fine, but Gus definitely needs more fur on his legs.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Jocelyn, may i ask what color you see on your screen? When i look at it directly it just looks strange and if i look at it from an angle it looks fine, but Gus definitely needs more fur on his legs.


I see a deep french vanilla color- if I tilt it it looks more orange.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jpupart said:


> Gee, I don't know Debbie- I really like the color it is- I think it looks great!! I'm not sure what I'd change it to





jpupart said:


> I see a deep french vanilla color- if I tilt it it looks more orange.


 

Jocelyn are we both talking about Gus in the bottom right panel...i'm trying to figure out the deep french vanilla color...i don't see that. :blink:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Jocelyn are we both talking about Gus in the bottom right panel...i'm trying to figure out the deep french vanilla color...i don't see that. :blink:


Yes-we are talking about the same Gus (LOL). I've asked my DH and MIL to look at it,too and see what color they would call him. How about honey beige? It is a tan color with a hint of orange. Gus turns VERY orange if I tilt my monitor.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

jpupart said:


> Yes-we are talking about the same Gus (LOL). I've asked my DH and MIL to look at it,too and see what color they would call him. How about honey beige? It is a tan color with a hint of orange. Gus turns VERY orange if I tilt my monitor.


 
I agree it's a tan with a hint of orange and turns very orange when i look at it from an angle. I'll see what they come up with tomorrow and i sure do hope they add some fur to his shaved chicken leg i always mention that! Lol.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Well here's the finished piece of Gus and Molly and i can't wait to get it and hang it up! :chili::chili: :chili: Thank you to everyone with your suggestions to get the piece that i wanted. I know that they'll probably be cheering for joy that it's finished i had 12 different proofs before i was completely satisfied. :HistericalSmiley: 
Allpopart is trying to get 2,500 to like their page on FB. If you go to their page and like it and they get 2,500 to like their page by April 25th they will be offering a 25% off coupon. I would really like that so that i can get a pet glo of my dog Shelby that i lost 5 1/2 years ago.


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I missed the proofs you posted on 4/12. Sorry about that! I absolutely LOVE the final proof. It's tremendous Debbie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see it hung on your wall. I'll be sure to like the FB page too. 

So happy you are happy with it!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

mysugarbears said:


> Well here's the finished piece of Gus and Molly and i can't wait to get it and hang it up! :chili::chili: :chili: Thank you to everyone with your suggestions to get the piece that i wanted. I know that they'll probably be cheering for joy that it's finished i had 12 different proofs before i was completely satisfied. :HistericalSmiley:
> Allpopart is trying to get 2,500 to like their page on FB. If you go to their page and like it and they get 2,500 to like their page by April 25th they will be offering a 25% off coupon. I would really like that so that i can get a pet glo of my dog Shelby that i lost 5 1/2 years ago.


I really, really love the finished product, Debbie! It's magnificent. I will "like" Allpopart on fb, so, you can get Shelby done, too.


----------

